# Post your MPG!



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Due to high amount of short local ride these past days, my avg mpg went from 27 to 22. I try to avoid heavy footing the pedal but everyone drive like they just robbed a bank here and the pax are inpatient.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Having shaved like 160 lbs unsprung weight just by going from LTs on steelies to P tires on alloys it shot up quite noticeably.... 

Would probably be like 17 stock, but tow mirrors and nerf steps drag it down to like 16.5

Could probably hit 18-19 if it weren't 4x4.... 

dammit, I reaaaaallly need to switch to an RWD Navigator already


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I get about 12/14 mpg on my modded FJ Cruiser with oversized all-terrain tires. There's roughly 250 lbs of added mods on it.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

My main car has gotten as good as 27mpg but I'm averaging 22 mpg. Not bad for a 3 row suv


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

51 on a bad day, 56 if I drive it gently.
Gas yesterday was less than 4% of my gross.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> 51 on a bad day, 56 if I drive it gently.
> Gas yesterday was less than 4% of my gross.


If I may inquire, what kind of vehicle do you drive?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nissan versa 34.3. I drive about 275 miles a day.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

5231XDMA said:


> If I may inquire, what kind of vehicle do you drive?


2012 Toyota Prius II
...the epitome of economy, emasculation, and discomfort.
Modifications weigh in at less than 2 lbs but are worth infinite chuckles from out-of-towners.
'Hey Tuck! Look at that there pimped out golf cart!'


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

28 mazda 6


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

25-27 for a 2013 Hyundai Sonata Limited 2.4L.


----------



## Suzuki-Uber (Mar 20, 2018)

Driving a 10 year old v6 compact suv and getting about 22-23 mpg


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Average of 28 
2015 equinox


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

5231XDMA said:


> If I may inquire, what kind of vehicle do you drive?


It's really not that hard to figure it out, it's something called hybrid? modern hybrid are 50+ mpgs

$0 on a good day, $0 on a bad day. It's something called Chey Bolt


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

2016 Camry is averaging 25 mpg since I've had it. I have a heavy foot and it spends a lot of time in heavy traffic.


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

2005 Lexus ES330, V-6. Average around 22 mpg while Ubering.


----------



## fulcrum23 (Jan 10, 2018)

42.2 in the CT200h


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2015 Prius gets me 43-48 mpg. I drive lots of hills.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

15 if I drive fast which I do... GatorL


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Getting 30 on a normal day.. 34-35 on a great day... 25-28 if I ant-around in the hills too much..


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Las Vegas and back on one Gas Tank. (Diesel)
Average 27 mpg Highway, 23 around Town.
2011 Mercedes ML 350 BlueTec.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If only the ML had 3rd rows in recent years....


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

2005 lesabre averages 25-28 mpg


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2007 Lincoln Town car. 16mpg. Only out when surging 2x or more and stay local with df.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Las Vegas and back on one Gas Tank. (Diesel)
> Average 27 mpg Highway, 23 around Town.
> 2011 Mercedes ML 350 BlueTec.


Rip. Out all that pesky emissions crap and get 35mpg


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

2017 Civic 4 door Hatchback Turbo. Average 47 hwy, 35 city. Most of the time A/C running full blast in Florida heat. Using cheap 87 octane gasoline.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Another yawner thread...


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll throw a curveball in and show what driving with a light foot can do. This taken after a nice highway fare (EPA estimates for my car is 20 city/25 highway, 2004 Forester)

















Not bad for my ole snow dog. Digital gage is a ScanGage. Hooks into your OBD port. 9999 reading is instant MPG with foot off pedal. But average was for the day which began with some light city driving before my highway run.

More realistic mix of city and highway after a day:









Still slaughtering EPA estimates. A light foot can save you money. Do it!


----------



## William404 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jetta diesel. 38 to 46 depending on local and highway mix


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

46-48mpg 14 Accord Hybrid


----------



## Stacked and Racked (Aug 1, 2018)

2016 Prius.

Long and short hauls:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2015 Prius gets me 50 mpg downhill.


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> $0 on a good day, $0 on a bad day. It's something called Chey Bolt


I am looking at the Chevy Bolt as a dedicated Uber/Lyft vehicle. How many miles do you drive each day?

I drive a 2017 Chevy Silverado, Crew Cab, 4x4. I get around 16mpg.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Drove my 2018 1LT Camaro from Phoenix to SC with a detour in Houston recently. I got this on one tank of gas from Houston to somewhere in Alabama:









Camaro has a 19.5 Gallon tank by theway so it's pretty big.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

16 months, 98,000km, free energy for life from Tesla Superchargers, Free Charging from shopping centre destination chargers, $1.00 per day subsided energy from Utility - unlimited download.

Easy maths $1.00 per day.

If you want free Supercharging on your Tesla S or X, PM me for a promo code


----------



## JackSparrow20 (Aug 9, 2018)

29 mpg on 1.9 turbodiesel (Renault)


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

My Infiniti QX60 (JX35) V6 AWD Nonhybrid gets 25-26mpg on Ethanol Free Mid Grade or around 22-23mpg on Regular (premium gets about the same I usually throw in premium once or twice a month when I have a large fuel discount at Shell )

My Ford Explorer v6 AWD gets about 21-22mpg combined


----------



## MyTes (Aug 3, 2018)

EPA estimate of 98-103 MPG equivalent
Tesla Model S


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> Due to high amount of short local ride these past days, my avg mpg went from 27 to 22. I try to avoid heavy footing the pedal but everyone drive like they just robbed a bank here and the pax are inpatient.


My mpg is 9.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

54mpg in my 2012 Prius C. Goes down to 52mpg if I blast the AC all day. On average it saves me about $10 per day on gas compared to my 2016 Corolla I Ubered in for a few months.


----------



## Josem3 (Apr 26, 2017)

45 mpg on my 2013 Prius V , on 10 hrs driving.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Stacked and Racked said:


> 2016 Prius.
> 
> Long and short hauls:
> View attachment 248527
> ...


Must be a plug in?

2013 Prius 45-50mpg


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

2014 Lincoln Mkz hybrid...42 mpg avg


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

37/42 in my bad ass mitsubishi mirage. 74hp, 3 cyl, and yes I make Pax get out and push to get up hills.
5 stars.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

22/34 2014 Kia Sorento suv 2.4L


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> 2007 Lincoln Town car. 16mpg. Only out when surging 2x or more and stay local with df.


yep I drive an old Grand Marquis, pretty much the same car with the same mileage, and I drive the same way, surge or DF only
But I love V8 rear-wheel-drive and body on frame construction!


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Stacked and Racked said:


> 2016 Prius.
> 
> Long and short hauls:
> View attachment 248527
> ...


That's an awful lot of coasting.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

2015 Prius. 

40-50+ when doing rideshare and food delivery.
30-40+ when doing deliveries for Amazon Flex.

I get my best mileage doing Uber/Lyft as I focus on the longer trips. And I get good mileage doing food and grocery delivery as it's mostly just residential. I get my worst mileage delivering for Amazon because the constant ultra low speeds cause the Prius to utilize the battery faster which causes the gas motor to kick in to recharge the battery. It's a vicious little cycle. And whatever I'm doing, I do it with the A/C running unless it's cold out.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

25-29 mpg with 2014 VW Golf, 2.5L with full blast AC all day long (FL).


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Getting 40.5 mpg currently in my 2017 Ford Fusion. Usually get about 550 to 580 mi range. 

Life saver in traffic and saving money/less time at the station. Got some of the cheaper gas in the country close to my house and near college park.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

5231XDMA said:


> Due to high amount of short local ride these past days, my avg mpg went from 27 to 22. I try to avoid heavy footing the pedal but everyone drive like they just robbed a bank here and the pax are inpatient.


51.1 mpg on 402 miles between fillups, tank not fully empty, on MFD(see attachment below), but realistically just under 50 mpg on 2011 Prius 4 with Solar Roof, Nav, Leather, JBL, etc.
This was doing Grubhub though, not Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Getting 40.5 mpg currently in my 2017 Ford Fusion. Usually get about 550 to 580 mi range.


Just for clarity I obviously have a hybrid. Part of the reason why I got it was my 2015 Fusion was burning up gas too much in traffic or during faster speeds on highway. Plus the average gas is 3 dollars so it just doesn't pay to drive a regular gas engine unless you're in like the busiest areas of the country for ridesharing and get mad tips.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> View attachment 249535
> 
> 
> 16 months, 98,000km, free energy for life from Tesla Superchargers, Free Charging from shopping centre destination chargers, $1.00 per day subsided energy from Utility - unlimited download.
> ...


How does Uber/Lyft pay you enough for a Tesla Model X? You'd be losing money every day in the US driving Uber/Lyft 16 hours a day 7 days a week if you were making payments on a Tesla Model X.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

He walked in with the briefcase cold hard cash.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

2010 Prius, stock hybrid, combined mileage in town, on freeway and cruising at 75 on the highway. By the way, it was at 60mpg before I got on the freeway. These things should be mandatory for rideshare on x platform. Trying I can get 54-55mpg daily. If I don't try its 50mpg. That is leaving car running while I wait for food, A/C always running 73-74F.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ford Explorer 20mpg


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

2011 ford focus- 27 *mostly highway commuting* (would be MUCH worse using it for taxi/rideshare)
Camry Hybrid - 27 *Taxi driving* (Would be much better except for all the idling city driving)
Harley Tri-glide 35
Ford f350- 4 gallons to the mile  (You don't get a 350 for fuel efficiency, you get it to tow $(*%)


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

In the city driving PAX - 46-47 MPG.

On the highway to work or shuttling PAX down to Philly - 56-58 MPG.

2016 Diesel SportWagen


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> How does Uber/Lyft pay you enough for a Tesla Model X? You'd be losing money every day in the US driving Uber/Lyft 16 hours a day 7 days a week if you were making payments on a Tesla Model X.


Sal, UBERLUX & UBERSUV is billed out at $4.50 per km or $7.20 per mile. UBER Black at $2.90 per Km or $4.64 per mile.

UBER earnings represent 10-40% of my weekly takings. The LESS I earn on UBER is a good sign. My regular clients that I've built up over 23 years are far more important than the inconsistent work that UBER provides.

UBER is an excellent capital utilisation platform. If all you have is Rideshare and earning a decent living, then you're a better driver than I could ever be.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

29 with 2013 Camry SE


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

40-43 mpg combined ‘14 Camry hybrid


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

2003 Toyota Avalon
Was averaging 18mpg. Put a can of gum out and ran it. Two tanks since:
21.7 then 21.1 mpg


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

I get about 25-29 city driving; Mid 30's or better on highway. Unfortunately, the majority of my Ubering is city.

2018 Acura RDX (Advance trim)

I will add I'm very easy on the gas... I drive like a Grandma.  My vehicle is EPA rated a bit lower MPG, which is fairly common (MPG estimates are usually conservative depending on the make of vehicle), but I'm stating it anyway.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I have two vehicles one with Uber 2007 Lincoln Town car gets about 16 mpg only drive Saturday nights when 2.0 surge a few hours. I have 2015 with commercial insurance about 20 mpg mostly highway and pays a lot more than fuber.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

32-35mpg 2018 Elantra


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

2015 Chevy Sonic LT Turbo, 35-38 mpg, higher if I do more freeway driving


----------



## Amor (Nov 26, 2018)

2015 Golf 7 1.4T 90TSI

Friday and Sat night traffic is good around the city, the car averaged 5.8l/100 / 49mpg.

During the day it sees 6.2l/100 or 46mpg. City and suburbs.

I do drive it sensibly and never idle when stationary unless the AC keeps the motor running.

Issue is those airport runs.... and I keep away from crawling peak hour. DSG likely wont last otherwise


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Averaged 18 MPG. Used a can of Gumout....Now getting 20/21 MPG


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

Haha. 2010 Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8.

Detuned, I am getting roughly 11 - 16 mpgs but I also drive real easy as to not make the pax nervous and conserve as much gas as I can. Usually try to only pick up scheduled rides or set a destination in uber/lyft going where I need to go. Helps me offset my costs of getting from place to place.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> 2015 Chevy Sonic LT Turbo, 35-38 mpg, higher if I do more freeway driving


Do you use that car for uber? Get any complaints about the size? How tall are you?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Do you use that car for uber? Get any complaints about the size? How tall are you?


Yes, I use this car for Uber and Lyft, haven't had any complaints about the size, and in fact, I've had people say they are surprised at how large the trunk is, and how comfortable it is for 2 to 3 people, four people is a little tight. I'm only 5 ft 7 in


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2007 Lincoln Town car 15mpg average. Only Saturday with 2x surge. I also have a 2015 Lincoln MKT but drive commercialy at about $50 per hour. Uber sucks big time!


----------



## Milfordctuber (Sep 13, 2016)

Now that it is cold, about 38 mpg avg. for a mix of city/hwy. Warm weather gets about 43 mpg. 2015 VW Passat TDI (Diesel) SEL. Best car overall I have had, for its comfort level with large back seat and trunk space, and high torque to pull four pax and luggage easily. Low maintenance with 10,000 mi oil changes (synthetic of course). This is my 6th VW TDI, and by far the best one overall I have had, but they are complex if something we're to go wrong. Luckily, a great CPO warranty with unlimited mileage for two years due to "Dieselgate" makes that not too much of an issue. I bought this car for my long Mon. - Fri. commute and other long trips I normally make, and to be truthful, it is too nice to be using for cheap ass Uber X pax. I only usually drive with destination filter set with my commute, and the occasional busy Fri. or Sat. night so it makes sense.


----------



## Alan777 (Oct 16, 2018)

2007 honda accord. 25 mpg.
2004 honda crv 22 mpg
Don't go more than 5 mph over.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

2014 Prius V - Level 5 Trim


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

2018 Toyota Corolla/Auris hybrid. Tank average 4.2 l/100km since starting UberEats 4 days ago (56 US MPG). Life of the car over 17,000kms fuel economy is 4.6 l/100km (51 MPG) - did a lot of interstate freeway driving which kills economy in hybrids.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

2019 Toyota Avalon Limited Hybrid
I drive with a heavy foot enrout to rides, but drive conservative with pax in the car for better ride quality


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Mid 50's in my gas-only 2001 Insight.


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

2016 Honda Accord Ex-L gas rating

17.2 gallons max capacity, miles driven on trip computer = 429.60 with 6 mile range left according to computer and gas light On.

Amount of gas on Re-fill = 15.552

27.623 average mpg


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Going between 40-50mph with minimal stops.


----------



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

31mpg. 05 Civic LX with 80k. Second Uber rig and constantly receive compliments on how new it is. Only the (covered) drivers seat has been sat in from 2005 until 2017. 

It’s my war wagon


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> Due to high amount of short local ride these past days, my avg mpg went from 27 to 22. I try to avoid heavy footing the pedal but everyone drive like they just robbed a bank here and the pax are inpatient.


My car is 110/110 rated.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> My car is 110/110 rated.


"_220, 221, whatever it takes!_"
-- scene from Mr. Mom


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Getting about 15.6mpg in mixed U/L driving.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

45-50 on highway , 30-35 city , unless its very cold then it drops considerably. The heater uses more gas, but the ac is all electric, so i get the best mileage on the hottest days with the ac on high.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

29-31 mpg's Honda Civic


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I get about 35 miles with a cup of coffee and a buritto
And i drive a lot of hills


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

2018 Explorer, V6 3.5L I'm getting 19.1 after three months owning it. Part time Uber. I will eventually put a K&N cold air intake on it.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

God bless y'all... I couldn't give a flying @@@@ about mileage... when the tanks at 1/2 I fill the damn thing... just sayin'
UBER ON little ants!


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

Average 32 mpg - 2017 VW Jetta 1.4L Turbo 5 spd


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

2015 Ford C-Max... The perfect cheap chariot. 41.1 MPG.

I honestly don't know how some of you make it actually profitable to do UberX with some of the posted MPG's.


----------



## ewxlt (Oct 8, 2014)

About 20mpg in mixed Uber driving...


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

2019 Honda Insight hybrid gets around 50 in mixed use . Should do better around town so I like short trips.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

12 MPG with the '06 Suburban and 16 MPG with the '11 Malibu. Those 20-25% grades in Duluth SUCK especially with a full load of passengers. Add in a good snow storm and 4x4 and mileage is usually between 10 and 10.5 MPG. I won't go out in snow storms if there isn't a surge. I can get the Suburban up to about 15 MPG if I can stay in Superior, but as soon as I have to climb up one of the avenues in Duluth it goes down to 12. The Malibu can get to 22 MPG in Superior.



PlanoGuber said:


> 2015 Ford C-Max... The perfect cheap chariot. 41.1 MPG.
> 
> I honestly don't know how some of you make it actually profitable to do UberX with some of the posted MPG's.
> 
> View attachment 298307


I had a 2017 C-Max, I really miss it! Lots of room for a hybrid.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i just bought a Lexus CT200h 

45 mpg doing the job, cut my gas bill in half


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

On my second Civic (new, 2018 EX), just like my last one ('12 LX) it's great on gas! Been getting around 32 mpg city, 43 mpg highway, average around 36.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Nissan versa 34.3. I drive about 275 miles a day.


I get 34.8 on a Versa Note. Great cars for $15K. I'm up to 210K miles in 3 years. I don't know if you had issues with the exhaust manifold but for a while I found a gasket leak drove it down to 26mpg until I figured out what was going on.


----------



## Bosshogg617 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yuk, 16 to 17 MPG On average, 2016 Nissan Maxima, not the best car for Uber but luckily I only do this part time, 20 to 30 rides per weekend max. 

My former 2013 Accord was 28-29, much more ideal.


----------



## ATG (Apr 21, 2015)

300Miles said:


> I get 34.8 on a Versa Note. Great cars for $15K. I'm up to 210K miles in 3 years. I don't know if you had issues with the exhaust manifold but for a while I found a gasket leak drove it down to 26mpg until I figured out what was going on.


Did you ever had problems with the cvt transmission everyone is complaining about?


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Bought a Prius v. Went from 18mpg to 47.7mpg on first tank. Looking forward to that going up as I get better at hypermiling. Dead miles? No problemo. $0.13 - $0.09/mile savings.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

ATG said:


> Did you ever had problems with the cvt transmission everyone is complaining about?


Yes. I had to replace it at 150k. I think the issue is shifting to neutral when going down hills to save gas. While this trick worked on old trannies this screws the CVT bands on new cars.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

26 mpg combined in a turbo Mazda with 6 speed manual. 93 octane


----------



## spiralpass83 (Aug 22, 2016)

ATG said:


> Did you ever had problems with the cvt transmission everyone is complaining about?


No. My accord has just over 50k miles. The transmission drives okay, people extremely sensitive to riding may comment on it but overall it's been decent. No maintenance issues at all.


----------



## Esax_08 (Jun 18, 2018)

2017 Jetta SE, stock everything in MD/VA. Average between 27 to 30 MPG per GasBuddy calculation (24-26 by the car's trip computer)


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

33 avg. '17 Jetta 5spd 1.4L turbo


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

In the single month that I have had it, my 2018 Kia Soul + gets about 22/34. I'm still trying to figure out if the "eco mode" makes the mileage any better like it is supposed to do.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lexus ct200h 48-50 mpg


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

15-17 MPG depending on where I end up driving, city vs. subs :confusion:


----------

